# Yabba Dabba Doo



## wittdog (Jul 12, 2007)

My vacation is almost over…after a morning of fishing….and a quick trip to Bjs for some BB and some Butts…it was time for a little treat…I didn’t like the way the Strip Steaks looked…..so I opted for a beef tenderloin…..sliced some steaks for dinner and will cook the rest tomorrow on the Grill for breakfast….(I promised the boys breakfast on the grill)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 12, 2007)

looks incredible as always.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 12, 2007)

that  meal looks so good I posted your steak pic on the blog...Good Job Wittdog!!!

http://thebbqcentral.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2007)

Those are some great looking eats Dave.  I can never get grill marks.


----------



## john a (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great, grilled perfectly.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 13, 2007)

Super job Dave Eat em up!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 13, 2007)

looks great Dave


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

SWEET Dave.  Is that your stuffed squash?  It looks fantastic.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2007)

Bill thats the eggplant..little s and p some evoo grill then stuff and roll.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 14, 2007)

Perfection!  
Man-O-Man does that look good :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> that  meal looks so good I posted your steak pic on the blog...Good Job Wittdog!!!
> 
> http://thebbqcentral.blogspot.com/



Wow the blog looks great!  There seems to be a missing advertiser under the BBQ Central list of Advertisers though??


----------

